
My experience as a female engineer in the tech industry - ivm
https://www.reddit.com/r/TwoXChromosomes/comments/9ock1w/my_experience_as_a_female_engineer_in_the_tech/
======
jstewartmobile
Sexism is not the only theory that fits the facts. Has she ever considered
that, _maybe_ , a great many people in corporate tech are assholes?

Back when I was working for the man, I had (idiots) sabotage my code over
technical disagreements, followed by the the song of " _jstewartmobile_ broke
the build!" A little version control sleuthing later, and it's plain for all
to see someone else's handiwork where it shouldn't have been.

Have a relative who worked at Microsoft. He made the mistake of sharing an
idea with his team. At the time, they said it wasn't worth pursuing. At the
next eval, they stack-ranked him out of a job, then claimed the idea as their
own after he was gone.

Used to work with a bunch of printer guys. They had a story about when they
were using Adobe's postscript engine and encountered a bug. They forwarded it
along to support, no dice. So, they dig deeper, pinpoint the _exact_ bug, and
forward it to Adobe's engineer. Months later, no progress. Then, the boss gets
pissed, raises holy hell with Adobe, and Adobe sends out an engineer. Guy
steps off plane and introduces himself by his school " _John Doe, MIT._ " He
listens to _nothing_ they have to say. JD sits down, starts digging into the
problem, and hours later, he acts as though he has genuinely "discovered" what
they had already told him months ago.

Or read the third comment in this thread w/ 236+ downvotes:
[https://github.com/promises-aplus/promises-
spec/issues/94](https://github.com/promises-aplus/promises-spec/issues/94)

Or read all of the awful ways guys like Larry/Steve/Elon/Jeff/Travis/etc.
treat other people. I mean, who in their right mind (if they put any value on
kindness) would want to put wind in those guys' sails?

~~~
davidgrenier
I think your argument missed the point that said assholes were behaving like
that toward her and not the other male peers, over what seems to be a multi-
year career.

~~~
jstewartmobile
How would she know this? There's no way she can account for all the crap her
peers (male or female) have put up with unless she's bugged meetings,
wiretapped phones, hacked emails...

Very little corporate slimebaggery makes its way out into the open.

They weren't treating male co-workers that way _to her knowledge_.

